# Neue Betawelle kommt



## Sin (21. Mai 2008)

> Der Betatest von WAR stetig schreitet fort: In Kürze kehren wir nach langer Zeit zu den Anfängen der Zwerge und Grünhäute zurück. Dieses Ereignis fordert einen gewaltigen Waaagh! oder Kriegszug geradezu heraus; daher freuen wir uns anzukündigen, dass wir in den nächsten Tagen eine ebenfalls gewaltige Anzahl an neuen Testern aus ganz Europa in den geschlossenen Betatest von Warhammer Online laden werden! Mit anderen Worten: Wetzt eure Äxte und Spaltaz und behaltet eure Posteingänge im Auge.
> 
> Wir sind gespannt, die Glücklichen unter euch in Kürze auf den internen Foren begrüßen zu können, und sind sicher, dass die bereits eingespielten Tester ihre Verstärkung (oder die ihrer Feinde) freudig begrüßen werden.
> 
> Wir geben euch Bescheid, sobald die Einladungen tatsächlich rausgehen, und sehen euch dann auf dem Schlachtfeld!



Originalnews: http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=de&id_news=de56

Na dann heißt es mal wieder Daumen drücken und hoffen.
Inwieweit es sich für die PO Kunden lohnt bleibt erstmal abzuwarten, aber dennoch eine freudige Mitteilung.

Es heißt ausserdem, dass bald die Tests für die Zwerge und die Orks wieder anfangen sollen.


----------



## wildshadow (21. Mai 2008)

vllt machen die das wegen aoc
bevor sich alle die zeit mit aoc vertreiben, sich ein 2tes leben aufbaun und vllt dann nicht mehr loskommen, schnell gaaaanz viele beta-keys verschicken
außerdem haben die meisten die grünen und kurzen eh am liebsten --> news: zwerge und grüne werden angetestet
und ob sichs für PO kunden lohnt...naja bis die PO-beta startet dauerts noch ein weilchen
mir persönlich gefällt dieses feldlager echt gut...wenns keine aufladungen gibt und ewig hällt und guten heal gibt hat sichs für mich schon gelohnt 
feldlager+PO beta falls ich wieder keinen key bekomme+war-karte wo ich rotz auf altdorf schmieren kann+paar extra features =alles perfekt


----------



## Grenzer (21. Mai 2008)

wildshadow schrieb:


> vllt machen die das wegen aoc
> bevor sich alle die zeit mit aoc vertreiben, sich ein 2tes leben aufbaun und vllt dann nicht mehr loskommen, schnell gaaaanz viele beta-keys verschicken



das waren auch meine ersten Gedanken -> mit mir hätten Sie ein ideales Opfer gefunden, lasse sofort alles stehen und liegen um Grünhäute etc zu testen.


----------



## craft!8 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zu der Beta Anmeldung auf der War-Site.
Und zwar wenn ich die ganzen Daten dafür eintrage, name,alter,adresse,login,pw,nickname, die datei hochladen etc., wenn ich dann fortfahre (es kommt keine fehlermeldung im sinne von login oder so falsch eingegeben), komm ich wieder auf die erste seite davon wo man den zahlencode da eingeben muss un da steht rechts daneben "Datenformat ungültig".
Was heißt das jetz? (ja außer das der datenformat ungültig is), bin ich angemeldet oder nich?


----------



## G³ri (21. Mai 2008)

klick mich 

Schade Schade... um die vergebenen Closed Beta Keys. Schwarze Schafe gehören wohl auch zu WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## di-chan (21. Mai 2008)

Oh, dann wollen wir denn illegalen Verkauf mal gleich ebay melden :-)


----------



## Sagardo (21. Mai 2008)

G³ri schrieb:


> klick mich
> 
> Schade Schade... um die vergebenen Closed Beta Keys. Schwarze Schafe gehören wohl auch zu WAR
> 
> ...




Ich glaube das manche Menschen das schon mit System machen und sich zu allen Betatest anmelden um die gewonnenen Keys dann zu verkaufen. Diese Leute haben bestimmt nichts mit der Comunity zu tun, denn wer würde sich schon freiwillig aus seiner selbst gewählten Gemeinschaft ausschliessen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G³ri (21. Mai 2008)

z.B. die Leute, mit Profitgier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, evtl haben sie ja auch mehrere Keys bekommen und verkaufen einfach einen und zocken mit dem anderen weiter?

Ist im grunde genommen aber irgendwie erbärmlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Genauso wie die CE box da für 180€.
Dat schlimme ist ja, Ebay unterstützt den Verkauf, waren glaube ich 5 Auktionen für Beta Keys drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## di-chan (21. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich untersützt Ebay den Verkauf von illegalen Artikeln über ihre Plattform überhaupt nicht. Das Problem ist nur, das solche Verkäufe gemeldet werden müssen.
Ebay muss da immer ein bischen getretten werden, da nach geht es dann meistens und weitere Einstellungen werden gelöscht. Es müssen sie halt immer nur genug Leute drauf aufmerksam machen, das sie Hilfe bei einer Zivilstraftat begehen.


----------



## Bakual (21. Mai 2008)

di-chan schrieb:


> Eigentlich untersützt Ebay den Verkauf von illegalen Artikeln über ihre Plattform überhaupt nicht. Das Problem ist nur, das solche Verkäufe gemeldet werden müssen.
> Ebay muss da immer ein bischen getretten werden, da nach geht es dann meistens und weitere Einstellungen werden gelöscht. Es müssen sie halt immer nur genug Leute drauf aufmerksam machen, das sie Hilfe bei einer Zivilstraftat begehen.


Nana, es ist zwar in der Regel gegen die EULA aber deshalb normalerweise noch lange nicht illegal oder ne Zivilstraftat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## di-chan (21. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß, weil man dem Vertrag nur per Mausklick zustimmt und er deshalb in Deutschland sowieso nach akt. Recht nicht wirklich Rechtsgültig ist. Aber das muss man Ebay ja nicht auf die Nase binden :-)


----------



## airace (21. Mai 2008)

mhh ich drücke seit der nachricht im meinen post fach dauer f5 xD


----------



## Sagardo (21. Mai 2008)

airace schrieb:


> mhh ich drücke seit der nachricht im meinen post fach dauer f5 xD




Nur die Ruhe , sie sagen doch bescheid, wenn sie die Mails verschicken *gg


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. Mai 2008)

zu dem ebay link. schaut euch mal die bieter an, hab mich fast hingeworfen. noch einfallsloser kann man den preis wohl ned selbst hochtreiben oder?


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (21. Mai 2008)

> Zottel' date='21.05.2008, 14:07' post='576330']
> zu dem ebay link. schaut euch mal die bieter an, hab mich fast hingeworfen. noch einfallsloser kann man den preis wohl ned selbst hochtreiben oder?



Wie geil, echt mal *Super* einfallslos.

Eine Frage am Rande, was Schätz ihr wie viele Keys raus gehen werden? Bin erst vor einigen Tagen so richtig auf Warhammer gekommen, weil Wow mir langsam zu langweilich wird. Spiele viel PvP und das ist nicht grade der bringer in WOW deswegen denke ich über ein wechsel nach, da sind die heutigen News wie gerufen gekommen. 

Nur noch hoffe das wir alle ein abstaueben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Mai 2008)

Natürlich dient das Ganze auch der Werbung. So wie Blizzard aktuell diverse Infos über das nächste Farmaddon rausbringt, so bringt Mythic neue Betakeys unters Volk. Normales Verfahren im Marketing. Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass die PO-Phase bald losgeht. So langsam langweile ich mich nämlich. Singleplayerspiele sind zwar nett, aber ganz ohne MMOGs geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## Forc (21. Mai 2008)

aber wie wählen die die aus die die die beta keys bekommen ?? 
per alter?
per zufall?
und bei der anmeldung auf der seite von WAR musste man angeben ob man zu einer online spiel community gehört oder so.
Bringt das auch vorteile?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alwa (21. Mai 2008)

Ich denke dass eines der Hauptkriterien die Hochgeladenen DirectX-Datei ist. Die wollen ja in der Beta auch schon testen ob das Spiel auch bei allen stabil läuft.

Was die schwarzen Schafe angeht denke ich dass auch diesmal die meisten Betakeys an Verkäufer gehen. Ich tippe einfach mal das die sich im Schnitt 100 mal angemeldet habe. Wenn das nicht sogar etwas wenig ist.
Und scheinbar läst sich damit auch noch Geld machen. Das Problem ist das Mythic nicht zwischen eine Verkäufer und eine Spieler (bzw. ehrlichen Tester) anhand der Mailadresse unterscheiden kann.

Hoffen wir einfach mal das genug Keys rausgehen das mit die Leute die Interesse haben das Spiel zu testen und wissen wie man ein Bugreport schreibt.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Mai 2008)

Alwa schrieb:


> Ich denke dass eines der Hauptkriterien die Hochgeladenen DirectX-Datei ist. Die wollen ja in der Beta auch schon testen ob das Spiel auch bei allen stabil läuft.
> 
> Was die schwarzen Schafe angeht denke ich dass auch diesmal die meisten Betakeys an Verkäufer gehen. Ich tippe einfach mal das die sich im Schnitt 100 mal angemeldet habe. Wenn das nicht sogar etwas wenig ist.
> Und scheinbar läst sich damit auch noch Geld machen. Das Problem ist das Mythic nicht zwischen eine Verkäufer und eine Spieler (bzw. ehrlichen Tester) anhand der Mailadresse unterscheiden kann.
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, wird man bei mehrmaliger Anmeldung doch gelöscht aus der Betaauswahl, oder? Im Grunde sind mir die Verkäufer allerdings egal. Im Endeffekt bekommt dann ein Fan trotzdem den Key und wenn es die Verkäufer glücklich macht, wenn sie dafür 50 € bekommen, dann solls mir recht sein. Das ist genauso wie die Leute, die ihre CE für den doppelten Preis verkaufen. Das ficht mich nicht an.


----------



## Alwa (21. Mai 2008)

Aber wie willst du den Prüfen ob sich jemand mehrmals anmeldet. Die werden sich nicht immer die gleiche Emailadresse benutzen und eine IP-Check brings da glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## Eragøn (21. Mai 2008)

Alwa schrieb:


> Aber wie willst du den Prüfen ob sich jemand mehrmals anmeldet. Die werden sich nicht immer die gleiche Emailadresse benutzen und eine IP-Check brings da glaube ich auch nicht.



Moin,
Ich würd sagen mit der Addresse ich dneke nicht das man die Betakeys einfach so bekommt da wird schon richtig kontrolliert was meint ihr was sonst bei irgendwelche Verkaufswebsite abgehen würde. 111000000 € für einen WaR Betakey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also so einfach wirds nicht werden.

Mit freundlichen


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. Mai 2008)

Eragøn schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich würd sagen mit der Addresse ich dneke nicht das man die Betakeys einfach so bekommt da wird schon richtig kontrolliert was meint ihr was sonst bei irgendwelche Verkaufswebsite abgehen würde. 111000000 € für einen WaR Betakey
> 
> 
> ...



Naja da ein Bekannter sich 3 mal angemeldet hat, mit immer den selben Daten, außer halt ne andre Email Addy, und 2 Keys bekommen hab, geh ich davon aus das diese automatischen "Sicherheitssystemen" nicht so gut sind, wie gedacht. ^^


----------



## Targuss (21. Mai 2008)

Mal zum Thema ob Ebay solche Verkäufe unterstützt:
Es gibt wenn man ein bisschen surft folgende Rubrik für Auktionen: 
Pc- und Videospiele -> Onlinegames -> World of Warcraft
Wenn Ebay sowas nicht unterstützen würde bzw. richtig dagegen vorgehen würde dann gäbe es diese Rubrik doch nicht oder? Ich mein, Blizzard verbietet den Handel mit jeglichen Spieleinhalten, also wofür gibt es das dann, wenn Ebay nicht, wie so gut wie alles andere (Ich hofe WAR gehört nicht dazu) nur auf eigenen Profit aus ist.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Mai 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema ob Ebay solche Verkäufe unterstützt:
> Es gibt wenn man ein bisschen surft folgende Rubrik für Auktionen:
> Pc- und Videospiele -> Onlinegames -> World of Warcraft
> Wenn Ebay sowas nicht unterstützen würde bzw. richtig dagegen vorgehen würde dann gäbe es diese Rubrik doch nicht oder? Ich mein, Blizzard verbietet den Handel mit jeglichen Spieleinhalten, also wofür gibt es das dann, wenn Ebay nicht, wie so gut wie alles andere (Ich hofe WAR gehört nicht dazu) nur auf eigenen Profit aus ist.



Naja, Eula < Gesetz. Laut Gesetz ist der Verkauf von virtuellen Dingen nicht verboten,die Betreiber können nur ihr Recht als Hausherr gebrauchen und solche Leute bannen. Natürlich lässt Ebay so etwas laufen,da sie ja Geld verdienen wollen. Das Gute ist ja,dass zumindest Goldverkäufer in WAR ein hartes Leben haben dürften,da sie im Gegensatz zu WoW überall "KOS" sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Villainous (21. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß zwar was KOS bedeutet doch verstehe ich nicht ganz worauf du hinaus willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. Mai 2008)

KOS= Kill on Sight = Töten sobald in Sicht. 
Das bedeutet im Zusammenhang, weil es in WAR keine PVE Server gibt, (Core Server sind keine PVE Server) dass rumstehende Spammer ständig zertreten werden.

Spieler halten sich vorwiegend in den oberen Zonen auf, also müssen Goldspammer dort rumspammen (was für ein Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

um ihre "Kunden" zu erreichen müssen sie ständig dem Schlachtverlauf nachrennen, dafür braucht man erstmal nen 40er damit das geht. Wenn du dich aber nicht wehrst bist du ständig tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Christblade (21. Mai 2008)

G³ri schrieb:


> klick mich
> 
> Schade Schade... um die vergebenen Closed Beta Keys. Schwarze Schafe gehören wohl auch zu WAR
> 
> ...



Lol wie kann man nur seinen gewonnen betakey verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war so happy endlich einen bekommen zu haben. Und 150 Euro bei Ebay sind zwar ne menge Geld,
aber ist mir doch egal. Ich spiel lieber die Beta und hab mir auch schon die Pre Collectors Edition gesichert^^


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (21. Mai 2008)

Alwa schrieb:


> Aber wie willst du den Prüfen ob sich jemand mehrmals anmeldet. Die werden sich nicht immer die gleiche Emailadresse benutzen und eine IP-Check brings da glaube ich auch nicht.



IP Check wird da sehr wenig bringen, weil ich würde sagen das 70 - 80 % keine Feste IP besitzen und ein kleiner Neu Start des Routers wieder eine neue IP ausspuckt.

Selbst wenn sich ein VK 100. mal Anmelden ist die Chance noch Relativ groß trotzdem ein Key zu bekommen, weil ich denke ein bisschen wird das EA Mythic auch bedenken das viele sich Doppelt, Dreifach ... Anmelden.

Mfg


----------



## Sin (21. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Spieler halten sich vorwiegend in den oberen Zonen auf



Eigentlich bin ich für die unteren Zonen, da gibs wenigstens immer was zu tun. Natürlich macht Spielen in den oberen Zonen auch spass, aber nur wenn diese "gut gefüllt" sind und sie sich nicht hängen lassen... 

P.S. wers verstanden hat bekommt n + ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> KOS= Kill on Sight = Töten sobald in Sicht.
> Das bedeutet im Zusammenhang, weil es in WAR keine PVE Server gibt, (Core Server sind keine PVE Server) dass rumstehende Spammer ständig zertreten werden.
> 
> Spieler halten sich vorwiegend in den oberen Zonen auf, also müssen Goldspammer dort rumspammen (was für ein Satz
> ...



Genau das meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wie hat einer der Mythic-Designer mal gesagt: "Stellt in WAR einen Goldfarmer in ein Gebiet und die Spieler der Gegenfraktion werden sich drum kümmern"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube nicht dass Goldfarmer von der eigenen Fraktion einfach "zertreten" werden können (leider würde 
 doch ganz tolle Möglichkeiten eröffnen^^ man könnte das mit Sicherheit erst wenn genügend ihn gemeldet 
 haben, also wenn einen einer verarscht in der Gilde bescheidsagen, 40 Leute melden den als bot und schon 
 kann man rache üben muharr^^ nein scherz) Und ich hoffe dass ich bald auch nen Beta Key kriege. das is net
 mehr gesund wie heiss ich auf den Orc Spalta bin, meine Umgebung kokelt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (23. Mai 2008)

Erst lesen dann schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die GEGNERISCHE Fraktion wird sie zertreten, von der eigenen war nie die rede.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Es werden in deinen Hometown wohl kaum minütlich die Schlachtgruppen ankommen und ich möchte net 
 wissen wie die Leichen derjenigen aussehen, die sich nur als normale Gruppe an die gegnerischen Fraktionen 
 wagen ich meinte Goldspammer, net Farmer sry.


----------



## Moagim (23. Mai 2008)

Du darfst nicht davon ausgehen das es (wie in WoW) soviele zum ständigen Aufenthalt in Städten hinzieht.
Mit rumstehen/AH sortieren/BG anmelden hat WAR nicht wirklich was zu tun. Würde sich ein Großteil in den Hauptstädten aufhalten, bricht die Front ziemlich schnell zusammen.
Das ist eben der Unterschied zur statischen Zonenbeschaffenheit.
Goldspammer erreichen viel weniger Leute wenn sie in WAR nur in den Städten rumstehen.
Sie müssen entweder in der Stadt bleiben und wenig Leute nerven oder der Schlacht nachrennen und sterben dabei. Egal was passiert der Spammer hat mehr Probleme als er es in WoW hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

wennd as so is dann geilo wie ich goldspammer hasse. KILL EM ALL Todesstrafe!


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

wenn d as so is dann geilo wie ich goldspammer hasse. KILL EM ALL Todesstrafe!


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

wenn das so is dann geilo wie ich goldspammer hasse. KILL EM ALL Todesstrafe!


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

wenn das so is dann geilo wie ich goldspammer hasse. KILL EM ALL Todesstrafe! wenn man darüber nachdenkt
 eins der großen Mankos sind PvP twinks meiner meinung nach in wow. die zerstören das PvP beim leveln. das 
 fällt da auch weg scheinbar nicht?


----------



## Moagim (23. Mai 2008)

Ja in gewisser Weise fällt es weg, man kann seinen Level nicht "einfrieren" du bekommst für alles Erfahrung selbst wenn du nur Spieler tötest steigst du auf.....irgendwann ereichst du die "Hühnchengrenze" und kannst in einem Bereich keinen PvP mehr machen.

Wenn jemand sich einen Lvl 9 Twink macht um alles 1-8er umzuhauen muss er das ständig neu machen weil sein kleiner 9er  UNAUFHALTSAM immer weiter im Level steigt.


----------



## Orksä1 (23. Mai 2008)

ähm kleine frage hat wern plan warum man sich net bei WAR registrieren mehr kann ich bekomme dauernd die meldung das meine email adresse nen falsches format hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pls help


----------



## Ashuni (23. Mai 2008)

Naja vielleicht bauen sie ja auch wie in DAoC die Befehle xp on/off und rp on/off ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann gibt es auch wieder PvP-twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Ashuni


----------



## Sterntaler (23. Mai 2008)

Leider scheint unser Nachrichtensystem schon im Wochenende zu sein. Daher gibt es im Moment keine Benachrichtigung auf unserer Seite sondern nur hier:



> *Die Einladungen zum Betatest wurden versandt*
> 
> Der brutale Konflikt zwischen den Armeen der Ordnung und den Kräften der Zerstörung fand heute neue Nahrung als einige Tausend neuer Rekruten in ganz Europa ihre Einberufung zum geschlossenen Betatest von Warhammer Online erhielten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Mai 2008)

Mist, wieder leer ausgegangen wie's scheint...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber naja, bald kommt ja die PreOrder-Beta, da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (23. Mai 2008)

Schade das ich ab heute keine Bilder mehr zeigen kann, ich hab da gerade was bestätigt und so. Wie würde es Caroline Reiber sagen "I freu mi!".


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Schade das ich ab heute keine Bilder mehr zeigen kann, ich hab da gerade was bestätigt und so. Wie würde es Caroline Reiber sagen "I freu mi!".



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß! Und schon fleißig Ordnungsspieler kill... ähh ich meine natürlich "Fehlerberichte schreiben"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (23. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß! Und schon fleißig Ordnungsspieler kill... ähh ich meine natürlich "Fehlerberichte schreiben"!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Blut für den Blutgott!!!


----------



## Celestius (23. Mai 2008)

posteingang
nix
das f-wort
sayonara


----------



## Moagim (23. Mai 2008)

Mal sehen wieviele diesmal auf Ebay landen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Mal sehen wieviele diesmal auf Ebay landen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder einzelne ist einer zuviel. Da fühlt man sich als ehrlich interessierter Spieler versucht, Khaine das eine oder andere Opfer zu bringen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slacker (23. Mai 2008)

Hatte Glück und vorhin die Einladung im E-Mail fach!!


----------



## Sempai02 (23. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Mal sehen wieviele diesmal auf Ebay landen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass sie doch. Wenn ich keinen hätte,würde ich auch bei Ebay mal 50 € ausgeben. Das wäre es mir wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## airace (23. Mai 2008)

mhhh ich WILL einen beta key...*schnief*


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Mai 2008)

Und wieder nix, schade kann man nichts machen, wenigstens hab ich die Pre-Order also ist das kein soo großer Verlust.

Und an alle die nun einen Beta Key bekommen haben, wehe ihr gebt euch keine mühe beim Fehlersuchen, dafür ist eine Beta vorranig da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (23. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Und wieder nix, schade kann man nichts machen, wenigstens hab ich die Pre-Order also ist das kein soo großer Verlust.
> 
> Und an alle die nun einen Beta Key bekommen haben, wehe ihr gebt euch keine mühe beim Fehlersuchen, dafür ist eine Beta vorranig da
> 
> ...



Keine Angst,zuerst merze ich mal die Fehler wie "Zwerge","Menschen" oder "Hochelfen" aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Schade,dass die NDA noch aktiv ist und man keine genauen Infos verbreiten darf.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Keine Angst,zuerst merze ich mal die Fehler wie "Zwerge","Menschen" oder "Hochelfen" aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von den ulthuanischen Tölpeln kannst du mir ein paar übrig lassen, mit wessen Blut soll ich sonst hinterher meine Rüstung einfärben? Aber diese evolutionalen Fehltritte die sich "Menschen" und "Dawi" nennen, die dürfen ruhig schon ausgerottet sein, wenn ich die Server betrete. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee im Ernst, euch allen Glücklichen nochmal viel Spaß und fröhliches Fehlersuchen! Wir sehen uns dann später in der OpenBeta!

Ich wär übrigens dafür, uns hier im Buffed-Forum soweit wie möglich abzustimmen, damit wir auf demselben Test- oder später Liveserver landen. Nach dem Fall der NDA dürfte dem ja nichts entgegenstehen, oder?


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Mai 2008)

So Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist passiert.

Ab heute darf ich nicht mehr mit euch über WAR diskutieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich sollte ich ja happy sein..aber bis dann! Wir sehn uns bei Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (24. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> So Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geh sterben du doof, mögen dich alle Zwerge umhaun die dich sehen :-P

Ich hab natürlich mal wieder keinen bekommen :-(
Naja, bleibt nurnoch zu hoffen, das irgendwann die Open startet.


----------



## Thrawns (24. Mai 2008)

Ich hab auch wieder nichts bekommen? *schnief*
Naja: dafür Pre-Order plus CE. Irgendwann kommt auch meine Zeit. Und dann richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: bestimmt nur, weil ich kein Haken bei "Newsletter erhalten" gesetzt habe - bzw. hatte ich das aber er war wieder weg... *wäääääh* .. ich meine Waaaaaaaaaaagh!


----------



## Shalor (24. Mai 2008)

Jetzt bin ich deprimiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weder einen closed Beta Key noch einen open Beta key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Sternentaler: Wollt ihr nicht einen WAR-Fan glücklich machen und ihm doch noch nen Key schicken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightfiredemon (24. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich deprimiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (24. Mai 2008)

yeah, gestern ne email bekommen und nehme jetzt an der "BETA WOT IS CLOSED" teil^^ voll gut, also bis jetzt isset schon ziemlich geil


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (24. Mai 2008)

Oh Mann schon wieder keinen Key gekriegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich glaube ich frage mal jemanden den Weg zur 
 nächsten Klippe um diese Stimme in meinem Kopf die mir sagt dass ich jetzt endlich Tzeentch opfer darbringen
 muss  zum schweigen zu bringen ARGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Shalor (24. Mai 2008)

Was mich einfach so wütend macht das viele der Spieler die keinen Key bekommen ehrlich gewesen sind und sich nur einmal angemeldet haben während manche sich 200 Mal angmeldet haben und 5 Key's bekommen haben. Das ist sowas von assozial!


----------



## Macaveli (24. Mai 2008)

au will kii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (24. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mich mehrmals angemeldet, aber nur weil an dem Wochenende die Anmeldungen fehlerhaft waren und
  ich dachte das lag an der Email Adresse. letztendlich hab ich nur einen Warhammer online Account


----------



## Kofineas (25. Mai 2008)

hab mich auch nur einmal angemelodet und bin trotzdem dabei^^


----------



## arieos (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr noch bei Goa angemeldet .. zwischenzeitlig hab ich überhauptkein Interesse mehr daran gehabt .. die Community wird wow kiddi ähnlich und ... naja .. mit Grafik knallern wie AoC oder Lotro kann´s mal garnicht mithalten .. 

und nun hab ich gestern nen Key bekommen ..  tz .. kostenlos reicht WAR auch .. bin zwar reichlich am Feedback schreiben .. aber . ne. Morgen wird AoC bestellt ..


----------



## Aldaric87 (25. Mai 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr noch bei Goa angemeldet .. zwischenzeitlig hab ich überhauptkein Interesse mehr daran gehabt .. die Community wird wow kiddi ähnlich und ... naja .. mit Grafik knallern wie AoC oder Lotro kann´s mal garnicht mithalten ..
> 
> und nun hab ich gestern nen Key bekommen ..  tz .. kostenlos reicht WAR auch .. bin zwar reichlich am Feedback schreiben .. aber . ne. Morgen wird AoC bestellt ..



Spiele atm AoC und hab nun auch nen War Key bekommen, wenn du denkst die AoC Community wäre nur annähernd besser, hast du dich extrem geschnitten. Außerdem gehts bei WAR nicht nur um Grafik, die bei AoC jetzt auch nicht so der Zerrer ist, außer das alles und jeder Kack instanziert ist. WAR gehts ums RvR, dass Spielgefühl, was mir AoC auch nicht gibt, es ist nen reiner Zeitvertreib für mich.


----------



## Sin (25. Mai 2008)

Hab AoC nie gespielt und werde es auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht tun, aber was ich so mitbekommen habe soll es in den Chats am Releasetag wohl nicht so glimpflich abgelaufen sein... soviel zu: Ab 18 Jahren, geistige Reife  und USK.
Brachlandchat lässt grüßen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (25. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Hab AoC nie gespielt und werde es auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht tun, aber was ich so mitbekommen habe soll es in den Chats am Releasetag wohl nicht so glimpflich abgelaufen sein... soviel zu: Ab 18 Jahren, geistige Reife  und USK.
> Brachlandchat lässt grüßen.



Fasst noch schlimmer, ich dachte man erspart sich ja wenigstens das ehlende Geflame, von wegen:"AoC und WAR sind kacke"....

Neee falsch gedacht.

Die Flamer haben sich AoC gekauft und flamen im Chat über AoC und WAR, und beschimpfen beide Spiele als schlecht und nicht Konkurrenzfähig. ^^


----------



## Sin (25. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Fasst noch schlimmer, ich dachte man erspart sich ja wenigstens das ehlende Geflame, von wegen:"AoC und WAR sind kacke"....
> 
> Neee falsch gedacht.
> 
> Die Flamer haben sich AoC gekauft und flamen im Chat über AoC und WAR, und beschimpfen beide Spiele als schlecht und nicht Konkurrenzfähig. ^^



Konkurenzfähig im Gegensatz wozu? WoW?
Ich mein, ich geb auch gerne mal 50 Euro aus um zu flamen, hab ja nichts anderes zu tun ^^
Eigentlich informiere ich mich ja vorher über ein Spiel und wäge dann ab, ob ich es mir hole oder nicht. Es sei denn es sind 10€ Spiele wie L2, FFO, etc. die kann man sich getrost mal so kaufen und die 30 Tage testen.


----------



## Shalor (25. Mai 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr noch bei Goa angemeldet .. zwischenzeitlig hab ich überhauptkein Interesse mehr daran gehabt .. die Community wird wow kiddi ähnlich und ... naja .. mit Grafik knallern wie AoC oder Lotro kann´s mal garnicht mithalten ..
> 
> und nun hab ich gestern nen Key bekommen ..  tz .. kostenlos reicht WAR auch .. bin zwar reichlich am Feedback schreiben .. aber . ne. Morgen wird AoC bestellt ..




Wenn du eh keine Interesse an WAR hast hättest dich nicht anmelden müssen.. dann hätte der Key ja villeicht ein richtiger WAR-Fan gefunden!
In JEDEM Spiel gibt es kiddys (abgesehen von HdRo vllt). Ich denke nicht das es in WAR massenhaft kiddys geben wird. WOW = Friede Freude Eierkuchen WAR = grösstenteils PvP, zusammen ist man stark
Die Kiddys werden untergehen genauso wie die Goldfarmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (25. Mai 2008)

Ist das die Pre order Beta fase nun von War ? mfg


----------



## Kryos (25. Mai 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ist das die Pre order Beta fase nun von War ? mfg



Nein, das ist eine weitere Phase im Closed Betatest. Wenn Du beim nächsten "Schwung" Einladungen dabei sein willst, musst Du Dich auf http://www.war-europe.com/#/home/?lang=de bewerben. Mit bischen Glück kriegst Du dann zum Start des nächsten Fokustests die Zugangsdaten.


----------



## Philipp23 (25. Mai 2008)

Wie ? Muss man sich dort bei jeder neuen beta welle neu bewerben ?


----------



## Deadwool (25. Mai 2008)

Es ist immer noch closed Beta. Und man muss sich auch nicht jedesmal wieder neu bewerben.


----------



## Geige (25. Mai 2008)

also die welle ist raus?


----------



## casariel (25. Mai 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr noch bei Goa angemeldet .. zwischenzeitlig hab ich überhauptkein Interesse mehr daran gehabt .. die Community wird wow kiddi ähnlich und ... naja .. mit Grafik knallern wie AoC oder Lotro kann´s mal garnicht mithalten ..
> 
> und nun hab ich gestern nen Key bekommen ..  tz .. kostenlos reicht WAR auch .. bin zwar reichlich am Feedback schreiben .. aber . ne. Morgen wird AoC bestellt ..


Ob die Community WoW-Kiddy like wird, kann man denke ich anhand der Foren, in denen vor dem Release Leute aktiv sind, noch nicht fest machen. Man bedenke immer, dass da sich lediglich ein Bruchteil der Spieler rumtreibt. Die Masse wird erst kurz vor Release dazu kommen oder wohl eher gar nicht, da sie kein Bock haben sich in Foren rumzutreiben, zu diskutieren oder ähneliches, sie wollen wohl einfach nur das Spiel spielen.

Zur Grafik kann man ja wirklich noch keine endgültige Aussage treffen, da es ja schon mehrfach in Videos betont wurde, dass die Grafik im derzeitigen Betastatus völlig irrelevant ist. Sterntaler sagte ja in nem Video, dass sie quasi auch mit Strichmännchen spielen könnten, wenn das Gameplay stimmt oder so ähnlich. Auf die Grafik wird erst zu Ende der Beta eingegangen. 



Geige schrieb:


> also die welle ist raus?


Ja wurde am Freitag verschickt.


----------



## Sin (25. Mai 2008)

Denke nicht, dass es noch eine Beta Welle geben wird, da die Zeit nicht reichen würde. Denke mal eher dass die nächste Phase die Open Beta sein wird (jedenfalls hoffe ich das).

Bin aber mal gespannt auf den neuen Newsletter, da wird ja eventuell bekannt gegeben welches die letzte Hochelfenklasse sein wird (Laut einigen Infos wird es der Weiße Löwe).
Vielleicht gibt es dann auch entlich einige "hints" bezüglich der Openbeta.


----------



## Moagim (25. Mai 2008)

Also wenn du meinst VOR der Open/Gilden Beta keine Einladungswelle mehr......würde ich auch vermuten.
Könnte aber trotzdem sein das nach dem Start selbiger noch einmal Einladungen rausgehen, es gab dazu ja bereits die Aussage: " Neben den PO/CE Besitzern laden wir noch eine Menge anderer....... in der Open Beta Phase.

Auserdem hieß es ja auch das auser dem Fall der NDA alles wie in der Closed Beta weiter geht.
Könnte mir vorstellen das die nächste "Welle" aus Gilden und PO Käufern besteht. Kann gut sein das sie das nicht extra trennen aufgrund der langen Verschiebung der Gildenbeta.


----------



## Sin (25. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Also wenn du meinst VOR der Open/Gilden Beta keine Einladungswelle mehr......würde ich auch vermuten.



Genau das meinte ich, kann mich nur direkt nach dem Aufstehen noch nicht 100% artikulieren :-)
Die Frage ist ja eigentlich ob die Gildenbeta überhaupt noch so wirklich viel Sinn macht. Denke mal, dass die Gilden,die sich angemeldet haben, mit sicherheit alle die PO in den Händen halten und sowieso in der Beta dann vertreten sind, und um die Gildenfeatures zu testen bedarf es da keinem neuen Invite.


----------



## Blackbee (26. Mai 2008)

ich bin am verzweifeln, einmal ehrlich angemeldet vor 6 monaten und noch kein beta key, kann mir vllt jemand weiterhelfen, der vllt einen hat und nicht braucht?

würde mich sehr freuen,

mfg black


----------



## Sempai02 (26. Mai 2008)

Blackbee schrieb:


> ich bin am verzweifeln, einmal ehrlich angemeldet vor 6 monaten und noch kein beta key, kann mir vllt jemand weiterhelfen, der vllt einen hat und nicht braucht?
> 
> würde mich sehr freuen,
> 
> mfg black



So einfach ist das nicht. Andere warten jahrelang vergeblich auf eine Betaeinladung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sagardo (26. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mich auch nur einmal angemeldet und habe einen bekommen. Also kann man auch auf ehrlichem Wege an einen Key kommen. So freut man sich auch um so mehr, wenn es dann klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (26. Mai 2008)

Blackbee schrieb:


> ich bin am verzweifeln, einmal ehrlich angemeldet vor 6 monaten und noch kein beta key, kann mir vllt jemand weiterhelfen, der vllt einen hat und nicht braucht?
> 
> würde mich sehr freuen,
> 
> mfg black



Ich bin mit sicherheit schon über nem  Jahr angemeldet, mache bei allen möglichen Gewinnspielen mit und bekomme dennoch nie nen Key -.- 

Deswegen hoffe ich ja, das bald die Open startet.


----------

